# 55g Water Change



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

how many gallons should be changed? completely forgot the facts


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Are you talking about partial water changes?... then 25-30% should be fine... anyway, what's your tank size, how many Ps, Ps size, filtration, water parameters...?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

55g, 5 2.5in reds, xp3 & penguin 330


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

25-30% weekly is the way to go IMO...


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

alright cool thanks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Usually at least 10% a week is good though it will vary depending on your filtration and bioload. If you have a heavy bioload you will want more.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Fresh said:


> 55g, 5 2.5in reds, xp3 & penguin 330


With that stocking and good filtration I think 10% with a gravel vac would be good. More wouldn't hurt. Monitor your nitrates to see what you need to control them. As the p's grow you obviously want to do larger and or more frequent waterchanges.


----------

